# Colorado Front Rangers - Call to Action Herf



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I was going back and forth with Macms and we decided that a lil Front Range action is in order to collect all those donations we've been making and of course HERF!!!!!

How about Sunday February 10th at Cigars on 6th. Right now, I'm thinking 2p? How's that sound for everyone?

Dave


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey, I can do that! I have an indoor soccer game @ 1:10, so I'll be a few minutes late, but I'll be there!

I was wondering when the next one was going to be...and I've never been to Cigars on 6th, so another new experience thanks to CS and CFR!

:chk:chk


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

See you guys there! :ss


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I will be able to make it for a quick smoke... :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I was on the phone with a buddy of mine that will show up. He is very interested in our activity with our little auction activity. Maybe if anyone has any one offs that they might want to 'discard' we can send them over as a package through one of the regular sources.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

macms said:


> See you guys there! :ss


Hey Fred....how far is Colorado from Washington State? Wonder if my Studebaker would make it there? :ss


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Isn't the location a little small?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Spect said:


> Isn't the location a little small?


Do you have a place in mind that will accommodate more people in the afternoon Ray? If we have such a place, we can advertise the herf around and get a bigger turnout. Time goes by so fast, but we were discussing a larger, quarterly Front Range Herf for Feb or Mar. I am happy to help on that front as well. We will definitely need room for a crowd.

Anyway, I'm there.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey Fred....how far is Colorado from Washington State? Wonder if my Studebaker would make it there? :ss


Well, as long as you backed it up the mountain passes you should be good to go!! :r


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm hosting a birthday party on Sunday, so I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Moglman said:


> Do you have a place in mind that will accommodate more people in the afternoon Ray? If we have such a place, we can advertise the herf around and get a bigger turnout. Time goes by so fast, but we were discussing a larger, quarterly Front Range Herf for Feb or Mar. I am happy to help on that front as well. We will definitely need room for a crowd.
> 
> Anyway, I'm there.


I really don't know all the spots in Denver that well. I just figured we'd be at standing capacity rather quickly. Cigars on 6th it is.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

I am so glad you didn't say the 9th...we have a big CAO event at Edward's on the 9th and I want to be there all day...sunday makes it a perfect weekend. 

I will have a very nice herfing weekend...:tu:r


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

If you Ft. Collins guys set something up for Edwards sometime soon, I'll be there. The issue is that in the afternoon, there isn't that much open other than the B&Ms.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> I am so glad you didn't say the 9th...we have a big CAO event at Edward's on the 9th and I want to be there all day...sunday makes it a perfect weekend.
> 
> I will have a very nice herfing weekend...:tu:r


That sounds cool! If I wasn't hosting dinner for 100 I'd try to be there.


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

You can count me in. 

Matt


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

mhailey said:


> You can count me in.
> 
> Matt


Glad to see you can make it Matt. Look forward to meeting you.

Fred


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Moglman said:


> If you Ft. Collins guys set something up for Edwards sometime soon, I'll be there. The issue is that in the afternoon, there isn't that much open other than the B&Ms.


We can smoke there anytime...they are open at noon on Sundays and stay open till 8. Sat is something like 10 am or noon till midnight... So we can definitely do an Edward's sometime. Maybe set something up for March?


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> That sounds cool! If I wasn't hosting dinner for 100 I'd try to be there.


Jeesh...100 huh? Must be a nice party!!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> We can smoke there anytime...they are open at noon on Sundays and stay open till 8. Sat is something like 10 am or noon till midnight... So we can definitely do an Edward's sometime. Maybe set something up for March?


March it is then!! I've never visited Edwards and look forward to it.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

mhailey said:


> You can count me in.
> 
> Matt


Glad to see you can make it!! :cb


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

macms said:


> March it is then!! I've never visited Edwards and look forward to it.


Its a pretty nice place to smoke at. They have about 14 nice leather chairs to smoke in two circles facing each other and a bunch of chairs around their pipe area which is separate from the other seats. Ray and I hang out there quite a bit...:r Beats the colorado cold. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Guess I should check the herf forum before sending PM's :hn :r


The 10th sounds great, see you all then.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Guess I should check the herf forum before sending PM's :hn :r
> 
> The 10th sounds great, see you all then.


:r

I didn't know until Ray told me to look or I would have said the same...


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> :r
> 
> I didn't know until Ray told me to look or I would have said the same...


Tell your friends. What to tell them? I don't know it's up to you. :ss


----------



## milkman (Jan 19, 2008)

Really wish I could make this herf and meet some of the Colorado guys... I am contemplating taking a day off from work to come, but not sure yet. Doubt anyone is going to host a herf on a Friday afternoon...


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

milkman said:


> Really wish I could make this herf and meet some of the Colorado guys... I am contemplating taking a day off from work to come, but not sure yet. Doubt anyone is going to host a herf on a Friday afternoon...


Hello and welcome!

I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we hope you can make it. Taking a day off from work is a heck of a sacrifice! Friday afternoons could work for some of us. Hope to meet you soon.

Fred


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like JC_More is going to join us at the herf.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Looking forward to this. CareP and I should be there.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, I just took count and here's what I found so far:
opusfxd
macms
lordofwu
physiognomy
moglman
spect
zmancbr
mhailey
jcarlton
tshailer
carep
cj_more
gargamel?

This should be fun.:tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, I just realized that I have to work on Sunday. But I will call Peter or Scott to see if the herf is still going after I get off work.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Opusfxd said:


> Wow, I just took count and here's what I found so far:
> opusfxd
> macms
> lordofwu
> ...


Bump!

Dogwatch Dale said he'd try to be there if the boss lets him play. I have a buddy that may come too.

I hope you can make it Jamie. What time do you get off work?


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Well it's my call and that's what makes it difficult, I don't like to be the guy that takes off early. But we do have a facility over in Lakewood that I could visit in the morning and stop by Cigars on 6th on my way back to Aurora. Damn I love it when a plan just pops into my head as I'm typing. :ss

See ya there. :tu

Gary, do you still want to make a trade for those Old World?



Moglman said:


> Bump!
> 
> Dogwatch Dale said he'd try to be there if the boss lets him play. I have a buddy that may come too.
> 
> I hope you can make it Jamie. What time do you get off work?


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Gents,

I am down with the flu. Not just sick, but the A strain of influenza. I may not be able to make it on Sunday. 

Matt


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

mhailey said:


> Gents,
> 
> I am down with the flu. Not just sick, but the A strain of influenza. I may not be able to make it on Sunday.
> 
> Matt


That sucks, hope you feel better soon Matt.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Feel better soon Matt. There'll be plenty of herfs.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, my plans have changed, so I will definitely be there on Sun.!

Jamie, I still want to do that trade. I'll PM ya.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I spoke with Mike at Cigars on 6th and he's good with us coming over. :ss:bl Oh heck, dancing chicken too!!:chk


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

mhailey said:


> Gents,
> 
> I am down with the flu. Not just sick, but the A strain of influenza. I may not be able to make it on Sunday.
> 
> Matt


Oooh nasty! Feel better! Rumor has it Zach and Ray have something up their sleeves for March. :tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Oooh nasty! Feel better! Rumor has it Zach and Ray have something up their sleeves for March. :tu


Its true. If ya can't make it no biggie just stay home and make sure you get ur rest to get better. Probably not the best idea to be smoking cigars anyhow...

We are definitely gonna try to get a herf going up in Fort Collins in March. Have you wonderful gents come enjoy Edward's in FoCo. :tu

See you guys sunday. We are car poolin down so the three of us (Ray, CJ, and I) will be there about the same time. :ss:ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Cool beans Zach. PMd with Tyler at Edwards and BOTL. Ray and Zach talked to him and know this already but he can't make it, has to work. We'll see him next month from what it sounds like.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bump... It's going to be another nice day tomorrow. Look forward to seeing everyone again :ss


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the get well wishes fellas. I fear that my family is now coming down with it. My daughter has a 103 fever, and my wife feels dizzy. My oldest daughter seems to be the only one without symptoms now. Wish me luck.

Matt


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

mhailey said:


> thanks for the get well wishes fellas. I fear that my family is now coming down with it. My daughter has a 103 fever, and my wife feels dizzy. My oldest daughter seems to be the only one without symptoms now. Wish me luck.
> 
> Matt


Sorry to hear that Matt... I hate being sick & hope you all recover quickly. Looking forward to meeting you at the next event in Ft Collins :ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Sorry to hear that Matt... I hate being sick & hope you all recover quickly. Looking forward to meeting you at the next event in Ft Collins :ss


And the Fort Collins event is on. We will pick a day (most likely a sunday) and The owner has allowed us to use the downstairs "members" only section so that we can have more room, even though the upstairs is pretty damn big. Just another reason why I love this place up here. :tu

As for tomorrow, Ray and I are still gonna try to head down for a bit but I doubt CJ will be coming. We hit it really hard at our event today (CAO rep was here and we went on brewery tours, then smoked ciagrs, then played poker till the weee hours). Hoping we wake up at a decent time and head down at least for one cigar just to say hi. :tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I don't think the next event should be on a Sunday. I think we need to catch you wild, partyin' young bastages BEFORE you have a chance to go nuts on a Saturday night! :tu :r 

12 noon on a Saturday sounds about right!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

:tpd:





In addition on a Saturday we get the chance to get hammered with the youngsters. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

What a great time, sorry I could only stay for one cigar but that was all I could get in while working :ss

Man this group is growing fast chk), it's great to see. Thanks to all that gifted me such mind-blowing cigars, one of these days I will have the ammo to hit you back properly.
It was nice to meet Patrick, David and Michael and to see so many of the Front Rangers together at Cigars on 6th. 
I was again impressed with the selection; price and customer service at this fine B&M and thank them for the hospitality.

And a special thanks to Michael for coming down from the Millennium Harvest House in Boulder. It was great to meet you and look forward to seeing you again, hopefully at a future herf at the hotel.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> What a great time, sorry I could only stay for one cigar but that was all I could get in while working :ss
> 
> Man this group is growing fast chk), it's great to see. Thanks to all that gifted me such mind-blowing cigars, one of these days I will have the ammo to hit you back properly.
> It was nice to meet Patrick, David and Michael and to see so many of the Front Rangers together at Cigars on 6th.
> ...


:tpd::tpd:

What a great time! Of course, what do you expect when such great BOTLs get together over cigars!

Oh, and to our friends from Fort Fun...don't think you will get away unscathed after not making it today


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I believe Jcarlton and Lord of Wu said it all. Great time today! Glad we could all catch up for the afternoon. :chk

For those that couldn't make it, here's what you missed:


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Great time today guys... Thanks to all for the fine company & cigars!

The great cigar swap... L-R Dave, Fred, Mert, Gary









Dave proudly displaying his latest purchase... The bugger didn't even share 









Nothing better than a room full of cigar smoke  L-R Scott, Dave (with friend), Patrick, Fred, Jamie









I finally realized my camera was set to b&w  L-R Todd, Caroline, Scott, Dave, Patrick, Fred









Mert living it up in the barber's chair... I think they took a little too much off the top, but nobody wanted to say anything  Just joking man, hope your knee etc is sorted soon.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Today was fun and the gifted cigars were remarkable! Dan, (the owner of Cigars on 6th) gave us a very nice discount on cigars we purchased as well. :tu Thanks Dan.

All you other Colorado BOTL's. You're missing out if you don't go and *register at the site*. Hell, we brought enough cigars to bomb...what is that state? Oh yeah, Florida into the reefs...

We have some exciting events and announcements coming soon. :ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, Peter.

This was an excellent herf with some wonderful people. Lets see if I remember all there. Thank you Peter, Gary, Mert, Fred, Mike (from Harvest House), Patrick, Dave, David (yes another), Carolyn and Todd. How'd I do?

Thank you all for the excellent cigars, gifted and smoked, and the highly intellectually stimulating conversation. Well, enjoyable at least. I look forward to seeing you all again soon. To the guys that missed it, I'm sorry you did. Next time...


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Dave proudly displaying his latest purchase... The bugger didn't even share


I offered, you didn't want any. :ss Besides, I'm saving them for everyone that didn't show up. :hn


----------

